# First "scratch" pizza. Chicago sort of. (Pic Heavy)



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

I've been thinking about making a lower sodium pizza myself for a while and the recent posts and rainy days gave me the "Oomph" I needed.

The first step was to make our own sauce:
1) 15oz can of "No Salt Added" Tomato sauce
1) 6oz can of "No Salt Added" Tomato paste
1 Tb Oregano
1 1/2 Tsp Dry Minced Garlic
1 Tsp Paprika
1/2 Tsp Basil
1 Tsp White Sugar






Next step was a crust. I found one simple enough for even me to tackle.
I'm picturing the recipe so you can see that I wasn't just being lazy about not letting it rise and not rolling it.
The recipe didn't call for it. 
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
 It rested for 10 minutes and got rolled and kneaded into a ball.
So here we go:
Sprayed a 12" C.I. pan with Pam and added a light sprinkle of Corn Meal:





Next I spread the dough out as evenly as I could and gave it a bit of Grated Fresh Romano:





Added sauce. The Mrs. doesn't like a lot of sauce so, well. you know..





Then some Mozzarella:
	

		
			
		

		
	






I had to sacrifice a couple of my recently stuffed Sweet Italians.
Skinned them and nuked them for a couple of minutes:









Next the sausage:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Then Mushrooms and Onions:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Bell Peppers and more cheese:
	

		
			
		

		
	






Finally, Pepperoni and more cheese:





Into the oven at 425 for just under 25 minutes. The dough recipe said 15 to 20 but I figured the iron needed to heat up a bit.
I figured it was done when the crust looked right.

















All in all, I'm very happy with how it turned out.
The crust was a little thick in some places but soft and chewy like we like it.
The Mrs. has already had a small slice for "brunch" and I'm making up a Garlic Butter dip for dinner.
I know the Cheese and Pepperoni blew the "Lower Sodium" thing out of the water, but the No Salt sauce and crust
had to help a little ;-)

I know it's a long post, but it's another rainy day and I have nothing to cook and needed something to pass an hour or so.
If you had the patience to sit through it Bless You and Have a nice day!

Dan


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 15, 2021)

looks like some mighty fine pizza Dan, nice step by step also,


----------



## smokin peachey (Oct 15, 2021)

Beautiful pie buddy!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks really good! Filling for sure I bet! Thanks for the step by step... must have been interesting cuz I definitely didn't think it was long!

Ryan


----------



## ravenclan (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks great to me!


----------



## JLeonard (Oct 15, 2021)

I might have to break out the CI for some individual pizzas on my next days off. Yours look great! 
Jim


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 15, 2021)

I think it looks great. Try *BelGioioso Fresh Mozzarella Log, Pre-Sliced Specialty Cheese, 16 oz*
At 85mg Sodium per Oz, it's less than half that of the average shedded mozz...JJ


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice looking pizza! Personally, for last couple of years I prefer home made pizza....


----------



## sawhorseray (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice piece of work Mose, looks wonderful, Like! That's just about the same dough recipe I've settled on for the last year now, simple and easy. RAY


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 15, 2021)

A bit of trivia. Chicago's famous deep dish pizza was actually invented by a Texan. My wife and her Chicago sisters don't like me reminding them of this. 









						Ike Sewell - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## tx smoker (Oct 15, 2021)

Mam oh man, that is one fine looking pizza right there. It sure makes them a LOT better when all the goodies...or at least most of them, are homemade. Excellent job!1

Robert


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

smokerjim said:


> looks like some mighty fine pizza Dan, nice step by step also,


Thank you, Jim.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 15, 2021)

Darn fine pie Dan! You deliver?


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

smokin peachey said:


> Beautiful pie buddy!


Thanks, peachy! When I pulled it out of the oven I just had to admire it for a minute or two LOL!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

Brokenhandle said:


> Looks really good! Filling for sure I bet! Thanks for the step by step... must have been interesting cuz I definitely didn't think it was long!
> 
> Ryan


Definitely filling. One slice each was all we could handle last night.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

ravenclan said:


> Looks great to me!


Thank you!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> I think it looks great. Try *BelGioioso Fresh Mozzarella Log, Pre-Sliced Specialty Cheese, 16 oz*
> At 85mg Sodium per Oz, it's less than half that of the average shedded mozz...JJ


I've actually seen BelGioiso brand at the grocery but never checked it out. Next time I will.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

JLeonard said:


> I might have to break out the CI for some individual pizzas on my next days off. Yours look great!
> Jim


I've kind of gotten hooked on C.I. lately for a lot of things...


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

pushok2018 said:


> Nice looking pizza! Personally, for last couple of years I prefer home made pizza....


First time for me, but not the last.
Thank you.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Nice piece of work Mose, looks wonderful, Like! That's just about the same dough recipe I've settled on for the last year now, simple and easy. RAY


Thank you. Simple and Easy pretty much describes me


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> A bit of trivia. Chicago's famous deep dish pizza was actually invented by a Texan. My wife and her Chicago sisters don't like me reminding them of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yet he came up with it after moving to Chicago.....


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

tx smoker said:


> Mam oh man, that is one fine looking pizza right there. It sure makes them a LOT better when all the goodies...or at least most of them, are homemade. Excellent job!1
> 
> Robert


Thanks, Robert.
That's half the fun of it. Doing it yourself from "scratch" I think.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Darn fine pie Dan! You deliver?


Sorry. Carry Out only......


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 15, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Yet he came up with it after moving to Chicago.....


Lol, yes, my wife and sisters always figured it was a born and raised Chicago person.

We have one of the pizza places down the road about a mile, Giordano's. Yours looks as good or better than theirs.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

Displaced Texan said:


> Lol, yes, my wife and sisters always figured it was a born and raised Chicago person.
> 
> We have one of the pizza places down the road about a mile, Giordano's. Yours looks as good or better than theirs.


I really doubt that LOL!
The first time I had it was in a little place in Champaign about a block from U of I where a girl I was dating was going to school.
(This was MANY years ago!)
I had never heard of it and was completely blown away.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Oct 15, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> I really doubt that LOL!
> The first time I had it was in a little place in Champaign about a block from U of I where a girl I was dating was going to school.
> (This was MANY years ago!)
> I had never heard of it and was completely blown away.


Yours looks damn good. 

Actually, Giordano's is famous for "stuffed pizza", which is different than deep dish. Stuffed is dough, cheese and meats/veggies, then another layer of dough on top. Really good. 

Looking forward to seeing your thread on stuffed pizza.


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice work Dan . This is as addictive as making sausage . 
I just mixed up 2 batches . 
Pizza looks great .


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 15, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Nice work Dan . This is as addictive as making sausage .
> I just mixed up 2 batches .
> Pizza looks great .


Thanks, Rich!
We're not frequent pizza people usually. It's always just been kind of a convenience thing now and then, but this is fun


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 15, 2021)

Dan, that is one mighty fine looking pizza pie. Really nice...


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2021)

Looks Awesome, Dan!!
We never made our own Pizza Crust, even when I was healthy.
Mine are "Good Enough", but nothing even close to Yours!!
Nice Job!
Like.

Bear


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 15, 2021)

Thatsa nicea PIZZA PIE.

Looks great, couple slices do me fine 

David


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 16, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Dan, that is one mighty fine looking pizza pie. Really nice...


Thank you!


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 16, 2021)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Awesome, Dan!!
> We never made our own Pizza Crust, even when I was healthy.
> Mine are "Good Enough", but nothing even close to Yours!!
> Nice Job!
> ...


Thanks, Bear!
I surprised myself a little.


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 16, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> Thatsa nicea PIZZA PIE.
> 
> Looks great, couple slices do me fine
> 
> David


Thank you, David!
One slice pretty much did me in.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 16, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Thank you, David!
> One slice pretty much did me in.



But , good looking left overs for later...

I like it cold the next day also. Or reheated , or both . Did I say I like pizza

David


----------



## smokeymose (Oct 17, 2021)

DRKsmoking said:


> But , good looking left overs for later...
> 
> I like it cold the next day also. Or reheated , or both . Did I say I like pizza
> 
> David


Yep. This was two dinners and a couple of brunches for the Mrs.
With just the two of us that's how most of my cooks work out.
When my daughter was a kid she liked it cold next day. If I ordered a pizza
there had better be at least one slice left or she pouted.


----------



## DRKsmoking (Oct 17, 2021)

smokeymose said:


> Yep. This was two dinners and a couple of brunches for the Mrs.
> With just the two of us that's how most of my cooks work out.
> When my daughter was a kid she liked it cold next day. If I ordered a pizza
> there had better be at least one slice left or she pouted.



I know what you mean Dan just made a bunch of ribs , it will last me and Mona for couple days, Or at least Mona's half

David


----------

